# How to login to second router.



## D3retla (Jan 31, 2010)

I like to know how to log-on to a second router on my network.

My comp is connected to router1 which connects to a modem. Router1 connects to router2 via WAN port. Whenever I try to access router2 default IP, the login page doesn't load. I'm able to login to router1 just fine.

How to configure router2 to allow GUI browser access from comp via router1 network?

thnx


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

First off, do you really want two different subnet ranges? The two networks you've created will be isolated from each other.


Connecting two (or more) SOHO broadband routers together.

*Note:* _The "primary" router can be an actual router, a software gateway like Microsoft Internet Connection Sharing, or a server connection that has the capability to supply more than one IP address using DHCP server capability. No changes are made to the primary "router" configuration._

Configure the IP address of the secondary router(s) to be in the same subnet as the primary router, but out of the range of the DHCP server in the primary router. For instance DHCP server addresses 192.168.0.2 through 192.168.0.100, I'd assign the secondary router 192.168.0.254 as it's IP address, 192.168.0.253 for another router, etc.

_*Note: Do this first, as you will have to reboot the computer to connect to the router again for the remaining changes.*_

Disable the DHCP server in the secondary router.

Setup the wireless section just the way you would if it was the primary router, channels, encryption, etc. Note that you should use the same SSID and encryption key for the secondary router but a non-conflicting channel. I recommend channels 1, 6, or 11 for use for the best results.

Connect from the primary router's LAN port to one of the LAN ports on the secondary router. If there is no uplink port and neither of the routers have auto-sensing ports, use a cross-over cable. Leave the WAN port unconnected!

This procedure bypasses the routing function (NAT layer) and configures the router as a switch (or wireless access point for wireless routers).

For reference, here's a link to a Typical example config using a Netgear router


----------



## ptescudier (Jul 10, 2008)

I have the reverse problem.

I have a main router (D-Link Dir-615 wireless), address of 192.168.0.1 with one if the 4 outputs feeding a second non-wireless router (D-link DI-604) with the address 192.168.0.2. Everything works fine with 2 ethernet PCs on router 1, & a network printer & a third PC on router 2. 

I also have a laptop which uses the wireless section of router 1.

Like I said everything works fine except sometimes I have to set up the laptop with a static address because it otherwise tries to connect wirelessly to the non wireless router. - If I do an ipconfig/all on the laptop it shows the gateaway as 192.168.0.2 which is the non wireless router. 

The laptop sees the wireless connection but tries to use the other router to connect to the internet. I can ping the the wireless router with the laptop and I can log onto it from the browser but the browser cannot connect to WAN unless I configure the IP as static.

This doesn't only happen on my laptop it also happens on another friends laptop I happen to be testing.

BTW FYI I believe both laptops have at one time been connected to the non wireless router through a LAN connection but have both also been able to connect wirelessly since.

I hope I've been clear & I hope you can help.
Thanks
Pete


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

ptescudier please start your own thread. Thanks


----------



## ptescudier (Jul 10, 2008)

Done! Sorry about that.


----------

